# GL3 vs SCIII Graphite



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

MSUICEMAN said:


> the thing that cracks me up is that shimano actually owns loomis.....


shimano bought g loomis in 97 or 98, they left the company intact however, so it is not surprising that the warranties are different... i think you are seeing more loomis in shimano rods rather than the other way around. 

kind of like brunswick buying lowe, lund and crestliner.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Everything from the Clarus model up is a lifetime warranty from Shimano.
> 
> And yes, I'd bet you would get a new rod if you managed to bust that garage sale special... as long as it was one of their lifetime rods. BUT, I've yet to break a Shimano rod... and I own many of them. Croix? Busted one a couple years ago and they were kind enough to "wave" the replacement fee (which would have been $30 to cover shipping and handling according to them) since I had purchased the rod less than 30 days prior to breaking it. If you want an awsome warranty on a rod get a Gander rod... no questions asked replacement on ANY rod they sell with their name on it. BUT, they are NOT up to the standards of your custom rod builders. Lord knows I've busted my fair share of Gander rods! LOL!!! But I've always gotten a new one for free.
> 
> ...




Just to add to an already GOOD post Mike , the L.T Warranty actually STARTS on those heavy @$z Convergence IM6 stiX and up.... great rod for the money - just heavier than a lot of us prefer... My 6'10" B/C mEET stEEK really can drag some beef across the surface , but it's kinda heavy for my tatses.... of course I'd LOVE to have that same action/model in a Crucial or Cumara ....
:corkysm55
_BUT!!_ IF I had your money , I'd burn mine......
:evilsmile




RAS


----------

